
Someone hacked Amazon’s Alexa into one of those singing fish - davidst
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/04/finally-at-long-last-someone-hacked-amazons-alexa-into-one-of-those-singing-fish/
======
douche
I love this. If there were a walk-through someday, I would definitely think
about doing this with my old Billy Bass. And yes, I have a Billy Bass.

------
DanBC
How long before Furbies or Teddy Ruxspins are converted?

